# Here he is Wasatch late!



## bbford (Mar 28, 2012)

Luck was on my side Sunday morning when this bull made the mistake of stopping for a cow call in the cross hairs


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

bbford said:


> Luck was on my side Sunday morning when this bull made the mistake of stopping for a cow call in the cross hairs


Very nice bull. Congratulations.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful bull. Congrats


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SWEET bull bb, you did well!

Just curious, Did you see very many other elk?

Wondering about cow numbers inparticular.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice job BB. That is a very nice bull.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats! 

That Bull has a great looking profile to him.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice bull, congrats!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice bull! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull and congrats on him he will look good on the wall.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet Bull! Congrats!


----------



## bbford (Mar 28, 2012)

Goofy I spent a ton of time on the south end and in all my scouting seen 5 cows and 50+ bull's


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You see, Goofy, if guys like you would let the DWR issue more bull tags, the DWR wouldn't have to offer so many cow tags!;-)


Oh, by the way....that is a sweet bull!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bull. Congrats!


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

What a great bull!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> You see, Goofy, if guys like you would let the DWR issue more bull tags, the DWR wouldn't have to offer so many cow tags!;-)
> 
> Oh, by the way....that is a sweet bull!


Nope, Just kill'in WAY too many cows on that unit ....PERIOD.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Nope, Just kill'in WAY too many cows on that unit ....PERIOD.


Yep, way way to many.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Pretty bull. Congrats on the memory.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Super nice bull!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous bull! Congrats!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Gorgeous bull, nice work!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice one!


----------

